# Players Club on HHI



## happybaby (Mar 30, 2006)

Any updates on this resort.  Found this on an RCI exchange for end of Oct.  My sis needs a place in HHI for a wedding and this is all that is matching so far.


----------



## Janette (Mar 30, 2006)

I would think that something else would open for that time of year. The end of October is not our busiest time.


----------



## wrkirt (Mar 31, 2006)

Good location, not a very good place, i would wait and try to get nicer place or get a motel


----------



## happybaby (Mar 31, 2006)

*Is it that bad?*



			
				wrkirt said:
			
		

> Good location, not a very good place, i would wait and try to get nicer place or get a motel



Is this resort really that bad?  I thought it was part of Spinnaker and my sister has stayed at those resorts in the past.

She frequents HHI maybe twice a year so not sure if she is maxed out on some resorts if they have the 1 in 4.

Her problem is the wedding on Nov 3, so she has to check in on a Sunday to Sunday Oct 29 to Nov 5 or else a Friday to Friday Nov 3 to Nov 10

Only other resort that we are pulling is Adventure Inn thru RCI.  I know it's still early, but because of the wedding she is getting nervous.  RCI has it confirmed thru tonight.  So she has to either let it be or call to cancel.

I value both your opinions and Jeanette you did not let us down when you told us about Sea Crest.  Being our first time there, we were pleased with that resort (never staying in a plantation)  Loved the location!!!


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll quote part of my review on my stay at Player's club from Bluegreen Yahoo group.

"Well, if I weren’t warned by “Ron and Pat” on BG board about the 
condition of Player's Club, I might have been very disappointed at this trip. Somehow I had mistakenly associated the relatively upscale image of Hilton Head with Player's
Club, but Player's Club is adequate at best.
Thanks for preparing me for this, so I was able to focus on the
positives, such as the good size, fully equipped kitchen, relatively
clean room, and tried to ignore the squeaky beds, tiny windowless
2nd bdrm, worn basic bathrooms, shared laundry .... Everything
reminded me of my first apartment. Of the 10 or so BG resorts we
went, this is no doubt the worst. My kids did enjoy the indoor
pool in the health club, though there is no lounge chair. The proximity to the beach (short driving) is also nice. Tennis fan would probably like it more. "

If you keep your expectation down, it's OK.  There maybe trade power problem here, as I do see Oct 29 Royal Dunes available.  If she does not have to stay for full week, maybe get a hotel is better.  I got Hotwire rate of $65 for Hilton Oceanfront resort last Thanksgiving, and liked that so much more.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 31, 2006)

Must be trade power because I cannot pull Royal Dunes with any of my weeks

Will have to talk to my sister later and see what she decides to do.  As Jeanette said it is still early and not being prime time, we should be able to find something else.

What is anybody's opinion on Adventure Inn since this is the only one so far that we can pull?

Thank you


----------



## aptiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Adventure Inn is the pits! ++BUT++
 It sits in a wonderful location right at the ocean.


----------



## jme (Mar 31, 2006)

*Spinnaker*

Spinnaker is NOT a to-die-for resort company at Hilton Head, period. The resorts are mid-range or second-tier. They are not the worst, but not even close to the best. All are too far from the beach, in my opinion, and all are mediocre at best....LOOK AT THE TUG RATINGS!!!!!! If one doesn't know any better, they rate them "great"...if they've ever stayed at a Marriott, they're the pits. ******To add one note: Someone mentioned the Adventure Inn....that may be the worst timeshare property in any location and in any system, period. Sure, the beach there is great, but the place is old, dirty, un-upgraded for decades, and it is akin to staying in a trailer park. We call it the Mis-Adventure Inn, or the Rear Inn. I have a very strong suspicion that the property is going to be ...shall we say...dismantled....very shortly. The (unaffiliated & GREAT) restaurant Fitzgerald's there has closed (not for lack of business, as it was awesome) but something is going on.....and I wouldn't recommend walking thru there soon without wearing a hardhat. It should be bulldozed in all honesty...it CAN'T be refurbished! It's too far gone! And for heaven's sake, DON'T stay there...regardless of what you feel you can stomach, it's worse. I'm hoping Marriott buys it. If they built a new extended version of (the adjacent) Grande Ocean, but with 3 BR's, we're "in there" fast!!!! jme


----------



## nerodog (Apr 2, 2006)

*thoughts on HHI*

Recommendations: Southwinds, Port O'Call , Royal Dunes... nice condos ,nice sttings... have not stayed but checked out other properties   like Coral Reef,  Coral Sands, all looked good.. Carolina Club is nice also... good luck.. what are you exchanging ?? In the fall, there should be more.. try a search ??


----------



## happybaby (Apr 2, 2006)

Against my advise and other tugger, my sister still took Players Club for Oct 29    I told her to hang in there and other rooms will become available, but she's getting nervous and wants a place for the wedding on Nov 4

She has stayed at most of the shipyard plantation resorts and spinnaker (waterside)

All I can say is I warned her and leave it up to her

I have looked with my "ok" daytonna condo and about 4 Mexico TS's and nothing but Adventure Inn is pulling for us.  We must have trade power problems.   Unless rooms just are not banked yet

With my ok condos, I pulled HGVC seaworld for May 2006 and have pulled GC's at HHI, also pulled Sunterra Villa Mirage at Scottsdale AZ.  The last was luck!!!  Looked 9 days before check in for my d. and there it was!!  That wa for Nov 05 around Vet's Day

I talked to RCI about the resort and they said if they are unhappy when they get there to give them a call and they will move them.  Now the end of Feb. my sis stayed at Fairlfield Seawatch Plantation in N. Myrtle Beach a gold crown resort with very good reviews.  They had a view of the trailer park and asked the resort if they could be moved.  They were moved to another room.  The next morning they asked to be moved again cause of the rain and wind howling thru the rafters etc was awful.   The resort even said there is construction problems in that tower. (North tower I beleive) So they gave them another room in the south tower, offered to move them, but my sis and bil said they'd move themselves     Across the parking lot with luggage and now groceries.

Me, I would have had them move me.  Bad enough repacking and then packing groceries also.  They did get an extra free night tho.  Suppose to check out on Friday and they got an additional free from the resort.  Never dealt with RCI


----------



## geekette (Apr 2, 2006)

Please update us as to her experience there.  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## happybaby (Apr 2, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> Please update us as to her experience there.  Inquiring minds want to know!



Have to wait until November, but I will let everyone know


----------



## happybaby (Oct 30, 2006)

*Arrived at Player's Club*

Said I would keep everybody posted when my sis and b-i-l checked into this resort for the upcoming marriage of their niece.

Well they arrived on Sunday Oct 29.  My sis says the resort is not that bad.  They have a 2br unit on the 1st floor near the lagoon.  The kitchen is very large, the bathroom has the vanity separate from the shower which makes it more convenient, a lg jacuzzi and off site laundry.

She has stayed at many of the resorts  in Shipyard and knows this does not compare to a plantation resort, but it is near the beach and Coligny Plaza.

We often do exchange into condos without laundry facilities in the room.  It is nice and I tend to do more laundry that way, but on site is better then none at all.

Our 1st and only trip to HHI, we stayed at Sea Crest and I enjoyed the location.  A short walk to the beach and sooooo..... convenient to walk to the grocery store and the many shops and restaurants in the Coligny Plaza.  I myself don't know if I'd like staying in a plantation.  I like to be right on the beach and there are not many on HHI.

She said the weather Sunday was beautiful.   Plenty of sunshine and about 77degrees.  Hope it stays nice for the wedding on Saturday.

They are all set and ready for a good time.   Bought their shrimp at the same place they always do (the little place on the right just before you cross the bridge), have their wine, beer and other liquor.  

The bride and groom have a list of activities for all the out of town guests, but my sis and b-i-l will just go on their own.  They know HHI and Savannah very well, so don't need to participate in the day trips.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 30, 2006)

Player's club is not part of the Spinnaker resorts.  there is a check in building for Spinnaker there, I believe for Spinnaker tours.  There are 4 converted motel buildings.  Two are Player's club, two are just motel rooms i believe, used by spinnaker for people on tours.  Player's Club is managed by Bluegreen.


----------

